# FR: C'est de la crotte de bique



## sudest

C'est *de* la crotte de bique ---C'est la crotte de bique

I can't understand the de in the first sentence.What does it add a meaning to the sentence? What is difference between two,please?


----------



## wildan1

Either expression can be used as a silly and inoffensive way to say _merde--_no difference in meaning. Use either one depending on the context and grammar of the sentence it is in. 
_Ce que tu racontes, c'est de la crotte de bique_

AE equivalent:_ horsefeathers_ (instead of _horseshit =_ a lot of blabla)


----------



## giga2294

sudest said:


> C'est *de* la crotte de bique ---C'est la crotte de bique


C'est *de* la crotte de bique = It is some kind of 'crotte de bique' / It is like 'la crotte de bique'
C'est la crotte de bique = It is the 'crotte de bique'

Hope it helps.


----------



## sudest

Thank you,merci. Generally, in this usage *de* has a meaning of *kind of* ?


----------



## tilt

_De _is a partitive article here, and _c'est de la crotte de bique_ translates to _this is goat shit_ (quite the same meaning, indeed, according to the Wiktionary).

Dropping (what a relevant word! ) _de_ would make the expression becoming literal and translating to _this is the goat shit_.


----------



## giga2294

sudest said:


> Thank you,merci. Generally, in this usage *de* has a meaning of *kind of* ?


Yes.


----------



## tilt

giga2294 said:


> Yes.


I beg to disagree._
De _is clearly the partitive article here, and doesn't mean _kind of_. _Some _would definitely be a much better equivalent, if any: _this is (some) goat shit_.


----------



## Teafrog

It looks like Sudest and Giga mean is that "*de* la crotte…" it is similar to "it is some kind of…", which it is .


----------



## wildan1

I think the equivalent English expression for _de la_ would not be _"some"_ but _a lot of_ or _a load of_

_That's a load of horsefeathers!_ (instead of _horseshit_)
_That's a lot of baloney!_ (instead of _bullshit_)


----------



## Zyprexa

It can also be used as an expression of 1. awe or 2. annoyance:

Ca alors! Crotte de bique!

Crotte de bique a ressorts! Tu m'emmerdes!
(à ressorts is optional, and means "shit of a goat on springs."


----------



## tilt

wildan1 said:


> I think the equivalent English expression for _de la_ would not be _"some"_ but _a lot of_ or _a load of_
> 
> _That's a load of horsefeathers!_ (instead of _horseshit_)
> _That's a lot of baloney!_ (instead of _bullshit_)


As a partitive, _de_ refers to an undefined quantity, hence my suggestion of _some.
_
Moreover, this partitive is only the set composition for the given expression.
I keep saying it doesn't have a specific meaning, and that whole sentence shouldn't translate in anything but _That's [horsefeathers/baloney/whatever]!

_


Zyprexa said:


> Crotte de bique a ressorts! Tu m'emmerdes!
> (à ressorts is optional, and means "shit of a goat on springs."


Funny but uncommon expression, as far as I know.


----------



## wildan1

tilt said:


> I keep saying it doesn't have a specific meaning, and that whole sentence shouldn't translate in anything but _That's [horsefeathers/baloney/whatever]!_
> 
> Funny but uncommon expression, as far as I know.


 
Yes, sorry--funny as it sounds in French, translated literally it would mean nothing to an English-speaker. 

Hence my other suggestions for somewhat equivalent expressions. I'm sure others can think of other similar English expressions.


----------



## le chat noir

edit: corrected according to petit1's remark 

I totally agree 'de' is (a part of) the partitive article here.

The meaning is "this is made of goat shit", like in
"c'est de la pierre" -> this is made of stone
or "this is some goat shit", like in
"ramasse du bois pour le feu" -> gather some wood for the fire

It is no different (well, syntactically speaking) from
"prends de la salade/du vin" -> have some salad/wine
"prends la salade/le vin -> take the salad/wine(bottle)


----------



## petit1

In fact the partitive adjective is not "*de*" but "*de la* / *du* (masc.)" = a certain quantity of ...
Like when you say:
Je mets *du* sucre dans mon café et* de la* confiture sur mon pain.  (_sucre_ is masculine and_ confiture_ is feminine).


----------

